#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-22
<satellit__> grantbow: hello
<grantbow> satellit__: aloha
<satellit__> aloha (I lived in Kamela HI for 35 yrs)  did you look at the links to sugarization
<satellit__> can it be applied to USR? or does quidam's appliance for creating USB w/persistence in trisquel look better?
<satellit__> * it is ppa for Ubuntu
<satellit__> alsroots work
<satellit__> I am more partial to "real Installed" ext3 structured USB sticks though...
<satellit__> opensuse-edu uses a file structure that installs their live fs and then converts it to real on firstboot
<satellit__> cyberorg on #sugar and #opensuse-edu (in India, so watch TZ) is the guru
<grantbow> online meeting in #ubuntu-california now but I'll be back
<grantbow> you can drop in if you like
<satellit__> * watching CSPAN....
